# It Time Once Again!!!!!  Buford is The BEST!!!!



## biggabuck (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive been quiet for awhile but it that time again. Buford is the best High School Football team in the State. In any class!!!!.  I know some will not agree.But if you see what our kids go through you would agree.. Now yall let me have it!!  Oh yea First victim this year is a new school in Augusta called Grovetown.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 4, 2009)

I've watched Buford play and they are fundamentally sound and disciplined BUT a good 5A team would stomp a mud hole in them !!


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 4, 2009)

See now i knew someone would want to talk. Well im not going to say you are wrong but we cant seem to find one to will play us. We can find alot of 3A &  4A but no big bad 5A. And we have a cross town rival that did not want to renew their contract ie North Gwinnett. We did play Central a few times 4 or 5 yeads ago and beat the brakes off them.Oh yea we played a 5A school in Texas last year and kick their butt. So see there is a arguement to your claim.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2009)

Being a Central grad, Buford beating the brakes off them isn't saying much. Central as of the last few years have been a little better, but its like the curse of Tally Johnson wont go away. I will give Buford credit though they are a very, very good football team, and program!


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 4, 2009)

See someone does agree we are the best!!!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh you're serious  I'd love for Buford to come down to the state line and get a taste of South Ga football , and I ain't talking about Charlton . They've whipped ya'll enough .


----------



## marknga (Aug 4, 2009)

I would love to see Northside High School or Warner Robins or Lowndes or Coffee or Tift County play Buford. Buford has a great program and a reason to swagger but come on...... Region 1 AAAAA isn't for the sqeamish.


I'm ready for some friday night lights.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 4, 2009)

Charlton is that what you said Man last time we played them. Well let me say this we won another State championship that year. As for the other schools you yall i guess well will never know because they are scared to play us.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 4, 2009)

marknga said:


> I would love to see Northside High School or Warner Robins or Lowndes or Coffee or Tift County play Buford. Buford has a great program and a reason to swagger but come on...... Region 1 AAAAA isn't for the sqeamish.
> 
> 
> I'm ready for some friday night lights.



Yes,,,,,,SIR!!!!!!! 

THIS.

Them Buford boys dont want none of it.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 4, 2009)

I , being from Dublin, know first hand how big and bad Buford is... i have seen NOrthside and Warner RObins play and yes i believe Buford is better.


Now saying that its hard to compete against a school like Buford who can pull from the millions and millions from ATl. Not really fair for a little bitty AA who pulls from thousands to square up with them. OH well  Buford is the best!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 4, 2009)

*I believe LaGrange could*

Give them a run for their money.The Grangers ain't no slouch........


----------



## chadair (Aug 4, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ive been quiet for awhile



maybe you have been quite for awhile because you renigged on our avatar bet last fla-ga game


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Go Wolves...*

Boy, I can't wait, only 2 more weeks till we see what Buford has against Dacula in a scrimmage.  I am hearing good things once again.  I would not pronounce Buford the best in state right now, however by year end, they may very well be.   As far as playing 5A schools, it has been hashed over and over again.  No 5A schools will play Buford and I understand their reasoning, they get absolutely no benefit from it and the thought of losing to a 2A school is not a good idea.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 5, 2009)

Chadair i am a indian giver but i ha da avatar that meant alot more to me than even the dawgs so i had to put it up instead. Sorry for that decision. See i new i would get someone else tosay we are the best!!!  Thanks Bnew for telling the truth and not being a hater.Buford Dawg all the things you hear are true i see it and hear it everyday. More to come after open house at the home of the best football team in the state!!!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 5, 2009)

Dublin alumn here that has lived in Region 1AAAAA territory for the past 12 years (Valdosta & Douglas)...and I can tell you that as good as Dublin has been lately (and our state champs runner-up team in 94...Go mighty Irish!!!)...these teams in 1-5A are for real.  Football is BIG business around these parts.  Parkview and the other north GA teams might impress occasionally...but they don't have the competition EVERY week that these teams do.

Buford isn't the best.  Come on down south.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2009)

Bring'em on down here to So. Georgia and we will see if they don't tote a whoopin' back home.


----------



## marknga (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey I know that Buford is good, never seen y'all play in person but from folks that have.... whew. One friend of mine said Buford was like a college program, heck probably better facilities than most Div II programs. It would be a great contest ...NHS vs Buford. 
Not sure what the Eagles have this year, hearing some good things but given their track record I would have to believe that Coach Nix will have the boys ready to play.
My old alma mater Warner Robins should be contending again, Lowndes will be there, maybe not as strong as the last few but again they just reload. Valdosta?? The Wildcat faithful are getting restless.....

Gotta love High School football.

Saw on the GASV that Camden County and Hoover were going to be on ESPN U.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 5, 2009)

Chief and Mud yall stay around till the playoffs and yall can come to the house and we will send you home crying like the rest of the teams in the state for the past 10 yrs. We have been all over South Ga in the last couple of years and beat all comers. Just for the record ill say this again we do not pull from the metro Atl area. We pull from a town that is as smaller than Dublin or Americus


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 5, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Chief and Mud yall stay around till the playoffs and yall can come to the house and we will send you home crying like the rest of the teams in the state for the past 10 yrs. We have been all over South Ga in the last couple of years and beat all comers. Just for the record ill say this again we do not pull from the metro Atl area. We pull from a town that is as smaller than Dublin or Americus




Do you honestly think anybody is gonna believe that????  That  you pull from a town smaller than Dublin or Americus. Now that is funny. YOu pull from ATLANTA and its surrounding suburbs!


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 5, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ive been quiet for awhile but it that time again. Buford is the best High School Football team in the State. In any class!!!!.  I know some will not agree.But if you see what our kids go through you would agree.. Now yall let me have it!!  Oh yea First victim this year is a new school in Augusta called Grovetown.



In any class???? I think the Cairo High Syrup Makers would have something to say about that!


----------



## fish3rm8n (Aug 5, 2009)

Any 1AAAAA school would beat the brakes off of Buford


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 5, 2009)

How many state championships has Cairo High School won in the last decade? Oh and i almost forgot that if we win only one game next year then a little 2a school will have set the record for most wins in a decade for a High School Football progam. Just to let yall know.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 5, 2009)

We're not saying that Buford isn't great...but to say that y'all can whoop ANY and EVERY team in the state is crazy.  

That's great about your "most AA wins in history"...but what about the rest of your conference?  What was the combined win ration of the opponents last year?  Just sayin.

Guess we'll never know.  It's not likely for a south GA big dog to play a small Atlanta school.  Too much money traveling and nothing on the line.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 5, 2009)

No you misunderstood what I just said, it is just not for 2a this is for every classification in the state of Georgia, no matter if your Weslyan or Northside Warren Robins, you will not or do have as many wins in decade or as many State Championships that we have. I would like to know  who this so called "Big Dog South Georgia" football team is?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 5, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> No you misunderstood what I just said, it is just not for 2a this is for every classification in the state of Georgia, no matter if your Weslyan or Northside Warren Robins, you will not or do have as many wins in decade or as many State Championships that we have. I would like to know  who this so called "Big Dog South Georgia" football team is?



You miss my point too.  A good team looks oh so much better when their level of competition is weak.  Just asking about Buford's region competition.

No one team...just the bulk of Region 1AAAAA.  As a group, they're the best the state has to offer.  Not saying there aren't better teams occasionally...but as a region...they are all good teams.  No weaklings like most conferences...so when a team like Lowndes or someone runs the region...that's doing something.  There's no pushover in 1AAAAA.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 5, 2009)

3-3 against Charlton the only South Ga team ya'll have played more than once or twice and they dress about half what Buford does and will be an A school next year . 

Why is it that one of the smallest schools in South Ga is so competetive with Buford but all we hear is crying about how the metro AAAAA schools won't play you ? Come on down and run the Hwy 84 guantlet one year and when you lick your wounds we'll talk some more .


----------



## Tulip (Aug 6, 2009)

Last time you played Charlton you won by one touchdown 21-14. And you sure as heck didnt take us to the woodshed. You won cause we made a few mistakes. I know cause I was there. And we all know Buford recruits from metro Atlanta area and yes their program (facilities etc.) is like a college. Buford is good but they arent the best in the state. Camden County Wildcats says so. And just about any team in region 1AAAAA. That is the toughest region in GA period.


----------



## MASONDIXON (Aug 6, 2009)

Its really easy to beat everyone when u dont play anyone. Id love to watch buford play a 5A team.


----------



## Tim L (Aug 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I've watched Buford play and they are fundamentally sound and disciplined BUT a good 5A team would stomp a mud hole in them !!



I don't know about that; there aren't many teams around on any level that could give Buford a good game; there's alot of small college teams that couldn't beat Buford...I'll bet they could beat West Georgia and LaGrange today, could certainly beat next years Georgia State team...The only reason you won't you have never seen the wolves in the BCS championship or Super Bowl is that they won't give them the chance.


----------



## Tulip (Aug 6, 2009)

Rouster said:


> I don't know about that; there aren't many teams around on any level that could give Buford a good game; there's alot of small college teams that couldn't beat Buford...I'll bet they could beat West Georgia and LaGrange today, could certainly beat next years Georgia State team...The only reason you won't you have never seen the wolves in the BCS championship or Super Bowl is that they won't give them the chance.



Charlton County has on more than one occasion.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 6, 2009)

This my second year with this thread and most of yall are giving me the same thing i got from the guys last year. So let me repeat myself we may not be in the strong region or class.So that being said we should win all of our game by a large margin which we do.Also if we are as good as i say are we should win state championships which we do. Just to let yall know another small fact we set the record last year for points in the playoffs with i think 240 something points.ALSO some are saying we need to come to South Georgia yall tell me is Dubin,West laurens,Americus,Miller county,Charlton and Vidalia south georgia enough for ya? Also one thing the number of A in a classifcation does'nt really have anything to do with talent it is just the number of kids that attend that school.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> ALSO some are saying we need to come to South Georgia yall tell me is Dubin,West laurens,Americus,Miller county,Charlton and Vidalia south georgia enough for ya?



Nah,,,,,,,come on down further south.




biggabuck said:


> Also one thing the number of A in a classifcation does'nt really have anything to do with talent it is just the number of kids that attend that school.



This is true,,,,,but common sense tell you the more students the more talent you get to choose from.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 6, 2009)

maker4life said:


> 3-3 against Charlton the only South Ga team ya'll have played more than once or twice and they dress about half what Buford does and will be an A school next year .
> 
> Why is it that one of the smallest schools in South Ga is so competetive with Buford but all we hear is crying about how the metro AAAAA schools won't play you ? Come on down and run the Hwy 84 guantlet one year and when you lick your wounds we'll talk some more .



Before you run the Hwy 84 gauntlet come down 85 South and stop off in LaGrange and see what the Grangers have for ya'll....


----------



## lonesome dove (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm just old enough to remember when Buford and North Gwinnett both couldn't win. (and I'm a NGHS graduate!) In the late 80's, the best high school footballs games I got to see were Washington Wilkes & Lincoln county. Them fellers could throw down back then!


----------



## GONfishin (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't keep up with HS football much since I went to a mediocre at best football school.  I did hear a few good facts on ESPN when they highlighted GA football, however.  From Wikipedia, which supports the info I heard on ESPN:

Valdosta has a strong high school football tradition. The Valdosta High School Wildcats have one of the most successful high school football programs in the country.[18] Its record from 1913 through 2004 includes six national championships, 23 state championships, and 41 regional championships. Cross-town rival Lowndes High School has also built a strong program, winning five state titles since 1980 (including 1999, 2004, 2005 and 2007).[19] Valwood School has won three GISA state football titles in Class A for the years 1985-1987 and 1999-2000.[20]

In 2001, Valdosta High School's football coach, Mike O'Brien, told a national gathering of coaches:

    Our program is 86 years old, and has been through 12 head coaches. We have only been below a .500 winning percentage five out of the 86 years. We have accumulated 39 region championships, 23 state championships, and six national championships. Here is a little fact to help you better understand how tough our region is. A team from our region has either won or played for a state championship 40 times in last 52 years. Valdosta is the winningest high school football team in America. Our record is 782-160-33. To put that into a better perspective for you, we could lose every game for the next 60 years and still have a winning percentage above .500. Of course if this were to occur I would no longer be the coach.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2009)

squeak12 said:


> I don't keep up with HS football much since I went to a mediocre at best football school.  I did hear a few good facts on ESPN when they highlighted GA football, however.  From Wikipedia, which supports the info I heard on ESPN:
> 
> Valdosta has a strong high school football tradition. The Valdosta High School Wildcats have one of the most successful high school football programs in the country.[18] Its record from 1913 through 2004 includes six national championships, 23 state championships, and 41 regional championships. Cross-town rival Lowndes High School has also built a strong program, winning five state titles since 1980 (including 1999, 2004, 2005 and 2007).[19] Valwood School has won three GISA state football titles in Class A for the years 1985-1987 and 1999-2000.[20]
> 
> ...



Lowdnes and Valdosta are both programs that Boofurd doesnt want none of................


----------



## lab (Aug 6, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ive been quiet for awhile but it that time again. Buford is the best High School Football team in the State. In any class!!!!.  I know some will not agree.But if you see what our kids go through you would agree.. Now yall let me have it!!  Oh yea First victim this year is a new school in Augusta called Grovetown.



Yes Grovetown is a brand new school, my daughter will be a freshman this yr. there.  How big is the Buford school, Grovetown is only 1000 students.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Chief and Mud yall stay around till the playoffs and yall can come to the house and we will send you home crying like the rest of the teams in the state for the past 10 yrs. We have been all over South Ga in the last couple of years and beat all comers. Just for the record ill say this again we do not pull from the metro Atl area. We pull from a town that is as smaller than Dublin or Americus



You boys ain't been to my part of South Georgia.  We got a couple of teams down here that love to whoop up on smack talking wanna be teams.  If'n you get to Titletown, I'll keep a dry towel for you!


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2009)

Private Schools shouldn't be allowed to play in the same league as public schools.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 7, 2009)

*Just for clarity*



riprap said:


> Private Schools shouldn't be allowed to play in the same league as public schools.



Buford is a city school, not private.  

And I have no reason to debate if Buford is the best in state, who knows, heck the season has not even started.  I do believe Buford will be back in the state championship when it is all said and done again this year.  And yes, there are many great programs in the state of GA, in all regions, north and south.  Can Buford compete with all the schools mentioned in this thread, I would say very much so.  Would Buford beat them all, I doubt it, but they would beat many of them.  Good luck to all your respective high school teams this year and God willing no serious injuries to any players.

Go Wolves!!!!  Oh and GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## marknga (Aug 7, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> This my second year with this thread and most of yall are giving me the same thing i got from the guys last year. So let me repeat myself we may not be in the strong region or class.So that being said we should win all of our game by a large margin which we do.Also if we are as good as i say are we should win state championships which we do. Just to let yall know another small fact we set the record last year for points in the playoffs with i think 240 something points.ALSO some are saying we need to come to South Georgia yall tell me is Dubin,West laurens,Americus,Miller county,Charlton and Vidalia south georgia enough for ya? Also one thing the number of A in a classifcation does'nt really have anything to do with talent it is just the number of kids that attend that school.



Dang dude when you start a thread off like this:

Ive been quiet for awhile but it that time again. Buford is the best High School Football team in the State. In any class!!!!. I know some will not agree.But if you see what our kids go through you would agree.. Now yall let me have it!! Oh yea First victim this year is a new school in Augusta called Grovetown. 

What kind of response do you think you are going to get?
It is a sports forum, people love to support their team.
It is like Ford vs Chevy, Blonde or Brunette, etc....
Can be discussed forever and ever and the fact is that given the current GHSA classifications and the scheduling each school makes we won't know how Buford would do vs say 1AAAAA schools.
Fun to speculate but don't take it personal. 
All I can relate is my own experience of watching High School Football for the last 35 years. I've seen some of the best HighSchool Football programs in the country play and year in and year out you have to honestly say that the Warner Robins, Northside, Lowndes, Valdosta and Camden County are some of the best in the land. Just like the college fans say the "SEC is the toughest Conference" in the country we feel that Region 1AAAAA is the toughest in the state.
You are correct in the classification not meaning squat in the quality of the player but when you have a larger student body to pull from you will have a deeper bench. 

Be proud of your program, support the young men and women who so selfishly give all it takes and those you coach them. You have a great program and given the current region and classification you are the Class of that Classification. Another State Championship should be expected.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2009)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Buford is a city school, not private.
> 
> And I have no reason to debate if Buford is the best in state, who knows, heck the season has not even started.  I do believe Buford will be back in the state championship when it is all said and done again this year.  And yes, there are many great programs in the state of GA, in all regions, north and south.  Can Buford compete with all the schools mentioned in this thread, I would say very much so.  Would Buford beat them all, I doubt it, but they would beat many of them.  Good luck to all your respective high school teams this year and God willing no serious injuries to any players.
> 
> Go Wolves!!!!  Oh and GO DAWGS!!!!



I know, I looked it up before I posted. I was refering to schools like GAC, Westminster, Landmark or Woodward Academy. I know these school are not powerhouses every year, but it could be real easy for these schools to stack the deck.


----------



## kevina (Aug 7, 2009)

riprap said:


> I know, I looked it up before I posted. I was refering to schools like GAC, Westminster, Landmark or Woodward Academy. I know these school are not powerhouses every year, but it could be real easy for these schools to stack the deck.



I went to a Private Catholic HS in Mobile Al. with an enrollment of about 1400 students 9-12th grade and we competed with the big boys with success.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> I went to a Private Catholic HS in Mobile Al. with an enrollment of about 1400 students 9-12th grade and we competed with the big boys with success.



I was referring to the private schools as having an unfair advantage, recruiting and so on.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys im in no way mad or upset.I just like starting a discussion on what i find to be true.We are not a private school yes we have a few kids that may move in but they do not play there first year. We like i said my play in a region thar may not be a powerhouse but we are. And i say that because we win in the playoffs we dont get beat like some may if they play in a weak region. All the schools that you guys mention are great programs.But yall dont have the records we have. IE most win in a season 47 and most wins in a decade with one more victory. We have about 1000 or so kids in our school. As far as the talent level one of yall supported my claims by saying something about talent level we dont have 4000 kids to chose from we have far less to work with and still get it done. 90% of the kids that play here come up through the GFL and live for Buford Football they dont move in just to play. Keep them coming guys im having fun. Hope yall are.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I talked to my Buford football player and he said that we only have about 800 students in the high school.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 7, 2009)

This ought to get your rocks off . The '09 Wolves .


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Guys im in no way mad or upset.I just like starting a discussion on what i find to be true.We are not a private school yes we have a few kids that may move in but they do not play there first year. We like i said my play in a region thar may not be a powerhouse but we are. And i say that because we win in the playoffs we dont get beat like some may if they play in a weak region. All the schools that you guys mention are great programs.But yall dont have the records we have. IE most win in a season 47 and most wins in a decade with one more victory. We have about 1000 or so kids in our school. As far as the talent level one of yall supported my claims by saying something about talent level we dont have 4000 kids to chose from we have far less to work with and still get it done. 90% of the kids that play here come up through the GFL and live for Buford Football they dont move in just to play. Keep them coming guys im having fun. Hope yall are.



No sir, you are incorrect.  Bufford got no where as many wins and/or titles than Valdosta High.  With the changing demographics, most of those families now play for Lowndes High.

What you don't understand is that Bufford plays football, in Valdosta and Lowndes County, we take it much more seriously than that.  

Wish you and your team all the success, unless they play one of our teams.  Then I just wish for you that you suffer no serious injuries.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

If yall want to see Buford play a 5A school just look up the Kirk Heibstreet classic from 2007 and 2008 and you will see us play a 5A school from Ohio and Texas and win both of them. Mudducker as for your comment on we just play football that is incorrect sir we live and breath Buford football here our kids work out and practice 12 months a year we have 1 week a summer to go on vaction and that is the ghsa dead week ive talked to alot of people and i really dont think that alot of them are that committed. I have that pic also.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

maker for life how did you get that picture?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2009)

A Buford fan posted it on another site .


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2009)

And by the way are talking about the same Ohio team that finshed 3-7 and the Texas team that lost five games ? Real steep competition there .


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Well the year before we played them they both did real well. And most of the teams that have been mentions on here have bad years. I think someone said they would like to see us play a 5A team and i showed we can play with them. Most of the teams that you guys say could beat us havent been to a state championship in years much less won 5 in the last 9 years and only been out of the state championship once in the last 9 years. So to try and make some of yall agree with me can i get an amen by say Buford is the best team in the last decade?  Maker thanks for puting up that pic so people can put faces with the best team in the state!!!!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey man , Buford has an awesome program no doubt about it . They also have some real good fans  that I've met through other sites . They do however have those few that go around claiming Buford to be Gods gift to HS football and they're the ones that have given the others and the program a bad name . Think about it.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok my Friend you are getting personal i have not attacked anyone or any team. We do more than most to be succesful and if that give's high school football by bleeding green and gold so be it. But most on here dont agree with me and that is their choice.BUT WE WIN and that makes people not like us. The team speaks for its self. I as  a parent and supporter of Buford will always tell everyone that will listen that we are the best. And this is a public forum so i will tell it from the highest peak. I tell you what you or anyone else that wants to come see my boys play just let me know and ill pay your way in just so you to can see why i say the things i do. If i have in anyway said something that my be offensive to another team i am truly sorry but i thought we were all adults here and knew what alittle ribbing was.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2009)

Thomson Bulldogs will be back.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Well they have to come here to play us this year so i guess we'll see?


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2009)

I was listening on the radio to the game last year. They played yall pretty tough till the 4th quarter. If I remember correct they were pretty young. That old coach always has them ready to play.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a direct copy and paste from a HS football site . I KNOW this guy bleeds the green and gold and so do several other Buford fans over there . This is what they have to say about another "fan" claiming Buford to be the best thing ever .

"I don't like the statement at all. We are not LOADED, we are huge up front and we have a new style QB that should open up the Offense if need be. Buford will run the ball till someone stops it...PERIOD! RB's are questionable, secondary is still questionable as most years, but the biggest thing is and always is with BUFORD football....have these young men that wear the BUFORD green and gold become a FAMILY yet? If not North Hall might shock us. I will agree that "IT SHOULD" be another great year, yes the talent is there, yes the coaching is there.....with recent actions of underclassmen quiting the team, makes me wonder if the TEAM will hold together and play thier hearts out for one another. We have issues and I am sure they are being addressed, next Friday night will be a HUGE test against Dacula. We will see what kind of UNITY, FAMILY, TEAM we have this season. Please do us BUFORD folk a favor please....don't brag until we have something to brag about, right now every team in AA has a chance to win it all........even Avondale has a chance. Everyone is 0 - 0."

Now that's a FAN !


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

I think they played pretty well.It was a rainy cold night i mean rainy. They have to make ride to the house this year maybe they can go home dry.


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> I think they played pretty well.It was a rainy cold night i mean rainy. They have to make ride to the house this year maybe they can go home dry.



It's a loooooong ride from Thomson to Buford.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Maker is this a fan or a parent that watch's is son from the age of 7 live, breath and bleed real blood for the program. Does his family give up everything for this program like mine does if so then i commend him for not being bias. But let me live in my world and be bias for something that to is still pure football. Some of the things that this other fan said are true.But the coachs always tell our kids they may not be the biggest or fastest but they always find a way. And i promise you and all the other's on here they will find a way.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

I know i hunted down that way a few years ago. It was a long ride. I bet it is tough on a school bus after a game!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 8, 2009)

I have gotten out of the club from down there this year and that is one thing I will miss. I enjoyed listening them on the radio and watching them in the dome and on GPTV win the state title a few years ago (Bulldogs vs. Yellow Jackets). That area also is DIE HARD football and that stadium reminds me of wrigley field in Chicago. I don't really care who wins and good luck to yall this season.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

You to my friend. It is fixin to get real exciting around my house on Friday nite's if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Maker what are you doing going back and forth telling people on another site what im saying? Man give me a break. You are in 3A why are you so worried about what i am saying?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 9, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Maker what are you doing going back and forth telling people on another site what im saying? Man give me a break. You are in 3A why are you so worried about what i am saying?



No the qoute had absolutely nothing to do with you . Like I said it was directed towards another Buford fan on another site saying about the same things you are . It's just funny how well it fit here and I was just showing folks that not all Buford fans think football begins and ends with the wolves . Give me a break man , the world doesn't revolve around you and Buford .


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread does.You didnt answer my question is this other fan a parent or what. I really dont care what other Buford fans think.And i have a right to do that right now under our great flag .This was started as a smack talking thread just like last year.And until you started it was that way this year and last year. You and i will just have to agree to disagree and you go highjack someone else's thread.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude if you're going to come on here and start throwing down like you did you better invest in some big boy britches !


----------



## marknga (Aug 9, 2009)

Make that big girl panties.


----------



## tgow1 (Aug 10, 2009)

You said N Gwinnett didnt want to renew the contract.  What you failed to mention is that was 7-8 years ago.  NG without question is not against playing great football teams.  They played Byrnes, SC last year, and open with Prattviille, AL this year. You also failed to mention that Buford was offered the opportunity to Byrnes at NG this year and declined.

Buford is a great school with great players and coaches.  They have no doubt earned the right to be very confident, but saying they are the best team in the state is a liitle crazy!  I think it would be great for Buford and NG to renew their rivalry, but the powers that be have decided against it.  Most people across the state dont realize how close Buford and NG are to each other.  The schools cant be more than6-8 miles apart?  And you throw in Ptree Ridge and there is some good teams pretty close together.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 10, 2009)

tgow1 said:


> You said N Gwinnett didnt want to renew the contract.  What you failed to mention is that was 7-8 years ago.  NG without question is not against playing great football teams.  They played Byrnes, SC last year, and open with Prattviille, AL this year. You also failed to mention that Buford was offered the opportunity to Byrnes at NG this year and declined.
> 
> Buford is a great school with great players and coaches.  They have no doubt earned the right to be very confident, but saying they are the best team in the state is a liitle crazy!  I think it would be great for Buford and NG to renew their rivalry, but the powers that be have decided against it.  Most people across the state dont realize how close Buford and NG are to each other.  The schools cant be more than6-8 miles apart?  And you throw in Ptree Ridge and there is some good teams pretty close together.



You mean the mighty Booford Wolves turned down an offer to play Byrnes.I thought they took on all comers.Like I have said before,the coach from Booford could get in touch with Pardue at LaGrange and try to schedule a game.Would be a goodun...


----------



## lonesome dove (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't looked at any stats..... but what is the graduation rate of a student that lives, breathes & bleeds football at ANY high school. That's what really matters.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 10, 2009)

ok lets think about this. i dont know for sure but i think we were already locked into playing timberview in the kirk herbstriet classic and if we were'nt can you blame the coach for wanting to play in Texas stadium before they tear it down how many Ga highschool kids can say they did that.Or go 6 miles down the rd and play? Not a hard decision. I think our grad rate for football palyers is up around 100%. I dont know the exact % myself. Oh i agree with all of yall i wish we could play more team than we do but region play comes first.


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 10, 2009)

lonesome dove said:


> I haven't looked at any stats..... but what is the graduation rate of a student that lives, breathes & bleeds football at ANY high school. That's what really matters.



actually its higher than you think, those kids who eat and sleep football are the ones who are making the grade and playing D1 football right now bc grades are just another part of football.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 11, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> actually its higher than you think, those kids who eat and sleep football are the ones who are making the grade and playing D1 football right now bc grades are just another part of football.



x2 . Football is all that keeps a lot of these kids on track and a place like Buford where the football program is so successful you better believe academics are even more important  .


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2009)

The title of this thread makes me question the academics of the original poster.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry about my spelling grades were'nt that important when i played ball.Plus i thought we all were men here and we all know what a mans faults are.If im not careful this post would be gone because all the 4 letter words i would use if we were face to face. but you are right i have to give to our coach they really keep up with grades.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok yall we play Dacula tonight in a scrimmage!!! Ill let yall know how we do.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure you'll win.  Isn't that what "best team in the state" does?


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes Chief you are right thanks the vote for confidence. We won 35- 0!!!! Against a 5A school..


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 14, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Yes Chief you are right thanks the vote for confidence. We won 35- 0!!!! Against a 5A school..



But not a 1AAAAA school.  

Nice win for the players on Buford's team though.  Was a great night for those players I'm sure.


----------



## tylernext (Aug 14, 2009)

actually it was 34-0. and not as explosive as i have seen them. there is work to be done for this very young team.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 14, 2009)

tylernext said:


> actually it was 34-0. and not as explosive as i have seen them. there is work to be done for this very young team.



Obviously you must be mistaken.  You must've missed the title of this thread.  Buford has been declared the "best team" by Biggabuck and that's all there is to it.  Naysayers will no be tolerated in or around Buford football.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 15, 2009)

Man Chief i like the way you think ill make a wolf of you yet!! But man this is a hard crowd we did what yall wanted and your still not happy. And yes we have some growing to do but i think we will be good. We can throw the ball now so that will make it harder for our victim's. Come on Grovetown


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 16, 2009)

cant wait until buford gets smoked


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 16, 2009)

id like to see buford against some teams like  parkview, brookwood, and harrison. Actually one great game to watch would be East Paulding VS Buford


----------



## maker4life (Aug 16, 2009)

I honestly believe Buford would beat every one of those teams easily .


----------



## lab (Aug 16, 2009)

You will like this Grovetown only has 6 seniors on the team.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Aug 17, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Man Chief i like the way you think ill make a wolf of you yet!! But man this is a hard crowd we did what yall wanted and your still not happy. And yes we have some growing to do but i think we will be good. We can throw the ball now so that will make it harder for our victim's. Come on Grovetown



Good?  No no no.  Good isn't acceptable for the "best team" Buford!  I think your fandom is slipping Biggabuck.


----------



## jowantacrac (Aug 18, 2009)

Mill creek high school is the best high school in the state of ga   !!!!go hawks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 18, 2009)

Jowan You are right if that is what you believe then dont let anyone tell you different! Maker did i just read you agreeing with me?Shoot lab we only have like 17 or so seniors most of our team is Sophomore's.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 18, 2009)

I never said Buford didn't have an awesome program and yes these days I think they would walk the dog on Brookwood , Parkview and East paulding . Now I probably would not have said that four or five years ago .

Also if you didn't realize I was sincere about Buford's academics . From everything I hear ya'lls boys are as good off the field as on . Don't go getting all warm and fuzzy though because I still believe the Wolves would limp back from a Hwy 84 visit .


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok then. i am glad we can agree on something. Maybe when we move up to 3A we will find out who the better team is.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 21, 2009)

The time is near!!! My son get his first start in a varsity game tonight. I think im more nervous than he is. I know yall dont agree with everything i say but i hope we can all agree on this. He has a good game with no injuries. Wish us luck!!! Go Wolves


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 21, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> The time is near!!! My son get his first start in a varsity game tonight. I think im more nervous than he is. I know yall dont agree with everything i say but i hope we can all agree on this. He has a good game with no injuries. Wish us luck!!! Go Wolves



That's what I was gonna tell you Buck.I hope he has no injuries and he will play till the whistle blows.Good Luck this year


----------



## maker4life (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck to ya'll and I hope everyone stays safe !


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 22, 2009)

*Well, Buford won*

but it was downright ugly.  51-0 was the score, but Buford had something like 15 penalties, 10 in the first quarter.  There is definitely alot of young talent on the field for Buford.  If the coaches get the penalty situation corrected and the young kids grow up quickly, this team has a chance to 3-peat.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep we won and my son played great. We still have some work to do.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 22, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Ok then. i am glad we can agree on something. Maybe when we move up to 3A we will find out who the better team is.



Good luck and no injuries!


----------



## marknga (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations and amen to no injuries!

Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 27, 2009)

No victim this week.We play at N.Hall next week.Hope all have good and safe games.


----------



## timbo67 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Buford*

Buford does have one of the best money can buy!  Maybe Calhoun will get another shot this year.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 31, 2009)

Timbo your late pal we already went over and over that here. We have moved on to new and better topics. Maybe Calhoun can get another chance to lose this year too!


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 1, 2009)

timbo67 said:


> Buford does have one of the best money can buy!  Maybe Calhoun will get another shot this year.



yep,,,hope they lose this week


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 1, 2009)

*Should be a good game against North Hall*



bnew17 said:


> yep,,,hope they lose this week



I don't..... 

Go Dawgs and Go Wolves


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 1, 2009)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I don't.....
> 
> Go Dawgs and Go Wolves





ha,,,yeah it probably wont happen, but itd be nice!


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Man, Bnew you are rough on us!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 1, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Man, Bnew you are rough on us!!!



you've handed the Irish 1 too many defeats!


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 2, 2009)

Well you are right there but you are not alone. I understand your feelings i'm sure we will lose someday i just hope no-time soon. Go Wolves. On a side note is there anyone here that has kids that go to lovett our JV plays there tomorrow at 5:30.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 5, 2009)

We beat a good N.Hall team last Night 35-7. We looked good but there is room for improvement. They will win some game this year!! Next victim is Lovett. 
My boy has got 6 Quarters towards his 12 for his letter.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 11, 2009)

How's that CROW taste???


----------



## aaronward9 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha!!! More like "How's Lovett taste?!"

Buford will still be tough, but the trash talkin should subside for now!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 11, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!! More like "How's Lovett taste?!"
> 
> Buford will still be tough, but the trash talkin should subside for now!



That's kind of what I was thinking. They are no doubt good...but they weren't the "best" tonight


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 12, 2009)

i really hate they lost....


----------



## Resica (Sep 12, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> We beat a good N.Hall team last Night 35-7. We looked good but there is room for improvement. They will win some game this year!! Next victim is Lovett.
> My boy has got 6 Quarters towards his 12 for his letter.


Who's Lovett's next victim?


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes we lost to a decent Lovett team but we didnt help our self's.I still think we are the best i never said we could not be beat.I know we can. But when you are 125-7 in 9 years you tend to think very highly of your team!! I sure some of yall are loving our lose.but i promise web will be just fine.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 12, 2009)

Buford lost friday nite.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes We Lost!!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 13, 2009)

*maybe so, but*



fish3rm8n said:


> Any 1AAAAA school would beat the brakes off of Buford



they might draw back a nub though


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok sorry yall ive been real busy the last month or so. But ive got an update for everyone we have Won 4 straight since the loss and we have a real test this week with Thomson so wish us luck. Oh yea we are 3rd in the state behind Calhoun and Fitzgearld.  GO WOLVES..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 12, 2009)

Thomson always plays tough. We beat them back my Sr year at Dalton to get into the Dome. It was a knock down, drag out, 28-24 overtime win for us. Physical team for sure. Of course that was...about 8 years ago 

Calhoun's boys are for real again this year too


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok yall we are a step closer for all the ney sayer we beat Thomson 41-7. We've got Westminster Friday nite they beat Lovett who as yall know beat us we may have our hands full!!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought ya'll got Blessed Trinity this week . The team that took ya'll to the wire last year but has been blown out by Lovett and Avondale this year .


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 21, 2009)

Maker, You are right i got ahead of myself. We play Blessed Trinity this week a team that played us real hard last year!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 22, 2009)

Calhoun is on a roll as well... good luck Biggabuck.. maybe another Dome matchup is in the future for us both. I'm thinkin we win out but who knows on a rainy Friday night?


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 23, 2009)

Bitter, I dont know what will happen ive heard that Calhoun is a beast this year and we got a real good but not great  team yet.But we have'nt played our best ball yet so maybe we will see you guys in the dome!! Good luck to all to night!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2009)

Were still lookin for a lil payback with that second half schoolin ya'll put on us last year.  Tonight has cleared up here so we should handle Dade pretty easily. Then we have to play Adairsville and no matter who is the better team.. thats a county line rivalry that is never a push over! They will come to play as spoiler if nothing else!  Maybe we'll see ya and meet up for the dome play!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck to everybody tonight !


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 25, 2009)

We beat Blessed Trinity 21-0 Friday night the rain and wet field made it a little more even but we came out on top thats all that counts. Now we have Westminister at home! Maybe a good game they beat lovett but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 2, 2009)

We beat westminister 21-0 in a hard fought game looks like we will be #2 in our region. 1 more game agianst GACS and then the fun starts!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 2, 2009)

We have one more game with the southern region Armuchee... we will play them Friday night and the winner is #1 7AA.  Then it hopefully on the playoffs!  The game 1 looks like #1 7AA play #4 6AA... you got any idea on who that might be?


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 2, 2009)

Lovett is #1 Buford #2  Westminister #3 and i think Blessed Trinity will  be#4.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 8, 2009)

We beat GACS 45- 14!!! Playoffs here we come. Looks like we play the #3 team in 7-AA. Bitteroot do you have any idea who that might be? The #4 in 6-AA is avondale yall should have on problem with them. But it looks like yall have a tough road ahead of yall good luck hope to see yall in the Dome on Dec 11th.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 8, 2009)

Buford has Pepperell in the first rd .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 9, 2009)

Tell me something about them??


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 10, 2009)

Pepprell will be a cake walk for ya'll... they finished in a 3 way tie for 7AA South. After they defeated Armuchee in regular season play.  By region rules Armuchee was elected to proceed to the 7AA playoffs.  Calhoun beat them 49-10 to finish #1 in 7AA.

Da'rick... had a pretty good 200+ yard night.... can't wait to see him in the RED & BLACK next year!

We have Avondale this week... what do you know about them?


----------



## maker4life (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a link to the brackets to help keep up with who evreyone's playing .

http://ga.prepcountry.com/?m=10159&w=1&s=1&class=1


----------



## marknga (Nov 10, 2009)

*NHS host Chapel Hill*

The Northside Eagles (Region 1AAAAA Champs) are hosting Chapel Hill this Friday.
Anybody seen or know anything about Chapel Hill?

Mark


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 10, 2009)

We beat avondale 42-14. So i dont think yall will have any problem with them. Good luck see yall in the dome!!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 10, 2009)

marknga said:


> The Northside Eagles (Region 1AAAAA Champs) are hosting Chapel Hill this Friday.
> Anybody seen or know anything about Chapel Hill?
> 
> Mark



Their wins came against teams with a combined 21-49 record while their losses came against teams with a combined 23-7 record . Product of a top heavy region that struggles with good competition . Should be a cakewalk for Northside .


----------



## maker4life (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate looking ahead but if everything plays out the Buford - Fitzgerald game in the semis will be a dadgum barn burner . I've just got a feeling this may finaly be Fitzgeralds year .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats my thoughts to on the barn burner. Well lets just hope we make it that far! Been a long season already my first as a varsity parent.


----------



## marknga (Nov 10, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I hate looking ahead but if everything plays out the Buford - Fitzgerald game in the semis will be a dadgum barn burner . I've just got a feeling this may finaly be Fitzgeralds year .



that would be a great ballgame!


----------



## marknga (Nov 10, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I hate looking ahead but if everything plays out the Buford - Fitzgerald game in the semis will be a dadgum barn burner . I've just got a feeling this may finaly be Fitzgeralds year .



that would be a great ballgame!

"Their wins came against teams with a combined 21-49 record while their losses came against teams with a combined 23-7 record . Product of a top heavy region that struggles with good competition . Should be a cakewalk for Northside . "

Thanks maker


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 16, 2009)

well Calhoun advanced and so did Buford... question is will the top right hand bracket.. meet the lower left hand bracket again in the dome? We have North Oconee Friday but we'll have to play better than we did against Avondale to stay in this thing!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes the winners from both sides meet in the dome. We have Jefferson Friday night in Jefferson.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 16, 2009)

biggabuck said:


> Yes the winners from both sides meet in the dome. We have Jefferson Friday night in Jefferson.



yea dude I know that... just pondering our fate.  I know that both sides play in the dome. We are on the top right corner..  Buford on the lower left of the GHSA bracket.... good luck with Jefferson!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry pal i didnt mean to try and make you sound like you didnt know what you where say just tryin at answer what i thought was a legit question. I guess we will have to wait and see if you pondering is on target? I SAY YES.But thats just my opinion.


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Nov 17, 2009)

man clinch county panthers will beat buford


----------



## donluego (Nov 17, 2009)

How do you guys from buford like them boys from LOVETT  HIGH  SCHOOL  -  now run your mouth some more


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 21, 2009)

Don you are alittle late with your comment everyone know that Lovett beat us by playing the best football they could play. But in the same sentence i could ask how Lovett likes Westminister who we beat by the way and are out of the playoffs! All i can hope is that we keep winning and Lovett keeps winning and we meet in the Dome for a little redemption.. And by the way let me repeat my self again i never said we could not be beat.All i said is that we we were the BEST.. Oh yea all you AAA boys better watch out because here we come. But thats a thread for next year!!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2009)

The FTE numbers have Buford at 835 students which makes them a middle of the pack AA school . The GHSA has already assigned them to AA but they have the option to petition to play up .With no isolation or travel isssues it is very unlikely . 

What Buford needs to worry about is Carver Columbus moving down to AA .


----------



## bullgator (Nov 21, 2009)

It looks like Jefferson played a decent game against a bigger Buford team last night. Congrats to Buford.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 21, 2009)

Well maker from what i hear from the Boster club meeting last week it may be a done deal now thats just what an email i got said but it all may be just hear say. I guess we will have to wait and see? Dont be scared my friend we will take it easy on your syrup maker!!! My son has gone to camp with your lineman for the last 2 yrs say they are a good bunch of kids. I heard there are 4 or 5 schools moving down. Oh yea i almost forgot we beat a very good Jefferson team 30-22.They played us hard they were well coached by T. Mcferrin. Now come on Cook county. Someone tell me alittle about them?


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I'd love to have Buford in AAA . It only makes it that much better . I'm a firm believer in playing the best .


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2009)

Buford should beat Cook but they're one of those teams that are peaking at just the right time . They were the # 4 seed form R-1 but as they have in the past they've turned it up a notch . 

They had a kid die after a big hit in practice earlier this year and have kind been playing some inspired ball in his honor . Ya'll should beat them but they can certainly be dangerous .


----------



## Bullpup969 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lowndes 72, Buford 3. If Lowndes takes it easy on thwm


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok now bullpup you are just being crazy!!! Maybe the other way around and i would agree? I tell you what like ive said before all we need is a invite and we'll be on the way!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Dang it Maker i just went back and read your last post and you do love us. You said we are the best i knew i would get one of you guys to agree with me!!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2009)

You're the best in AA , I'll give you that. For now .


----------



## maker4life (Nov 23, 2009)

And just as a heads up ya'll haven't filed a petition yet to play up to AAA . The deadline is Wendsday at noon , I guess we'll wait and see .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Well if we dont that gives you AAA guys another year to wait on us!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 25, 2009)

Nope . They're set for four years now .

http://www.ghsa.net/files/documents/GHSA Classifications 2010-14.pdf

I wish we could work something out with you guys though . I know it won't happen but it would be fun for both our fan bases !


----------



## maker4life (Nov 25, 2009)

But be warned , Carver is coming ! And as long as Coach Flowers doesn't get some of those players back in Bama(which is where he's rumored to be headed) they'll be a beast year in and year out .


----------



## Tulip (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder what region Camden will wind up in? It looks like all the Savannah schools are going to AAA.


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 26, 2009)

Well maker i guess we will just stay where we are and hopefully keep rulin the rost!! Hey did i ever ask you do yo uknow any Faircloths from down there in Cairo? I went to ABAC with Art Faircloth.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 26, 2009)

I know the family well . Art was a little older than me but me and his younger brother John were very good friends  .


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 26, 2009)

If see Art tell me Mike Mosley said hello. If he has forgot me tell him we were roommates at ABAC.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2009)

I bet the B-Wolves wouldn't want none of the Grayson Rams!!!


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Nov 28, 2009)

*buford*

look for fitz  to beat buford


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok guys been a busy 10 days with the trips and all so let me catch yall up Fri the 28th we beat Cook county. Then this past Fri we beat a very good fitzgearld 38-28 to advance to the Dome. So 1 more game against Calhoun. Which i feel like we can beat but you never know. I have been all over state and never seen the things i saw Friday night but im not going to smash on here but if anyone ever has to go to Fitzgearld be ready!!!  Go luck to All this weekend!! But first and foremost. GO WOLVES!!!!  Sugar all they have to do is ask!


----------



## gamike (Dec 7, 2009)

all i can say is calhoun is all the way turned up..  and i mean that they are better this year than last....


----------



## Godwin (Dec 7, 2009)

LOWNDES HIGH VIKINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!! the best football team in the south...camnden county jsust got lucky plus you cant play the refs


----------



## Tulip (Dec 8, 2009)

godwin said:


> lowndes high vikings!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best football team in the south...camnden county jsust got lucky plus you cant play the refs



its camden county


----------



## marknga (Dec 8, 2009)

northside high school go eagles


----------



## gamike (Dec 8, 2009)

my cousin is an assistant coach at lowndes....


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Guys this a Buford is the best thread if you want to say that some other school is the best please start your own thread!!!.Ok now thats out of the way. For any one to think you are the best you must be playing in the dome this week and if my thinking is right Lowndes is back at home this Friday and not at the dome for the 8th time in 10 yrs.Yes i said 8th time in 10 years that leaves only 2 years that we did not play for the state championship..Just another reason i say we are the best.But im not hear to brag only to state fact on why i think BUFORD IS THE BEST TEAM IN THE STATE!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought they just started playing the championship in the dome  It was the semi's when I played there



Anywho.....Go Calhoun!


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 8, 2009)

Last year was the first year in the Dome and yes we were there.Come on just one person say Go Buford. Ok ill say it first Go Peach County!!! Now someone else's turn. Come on Maker Give me a GO WOLVES?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 9, 2009)

Go Jackets!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Dec 11, 2009)

go camden county whoo hoo gonna win it all baby


----------



## riprap (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats to Buford!


----------



## maker4life (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 11, 2009)

On 8-4-09 i went out on a limb and said we were the best and tonight we proved it.We beat a good good Calhoun team 13-10 in a hard fought battle.MY HAT  GOES OFF TO THOSE GUYS.They are a great team and i wish nothing but the best for those young men and Da-rick come to Athen's man we need you son!! But now for all you doubter we are State Champs Again. 2nd 3-peat for us!! And like i said back 4 months ago BUFORD IS THE BEST TEAM IN THE STATE OF GEORGIA !!!! GO WOVLES!!!!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Buford! They are the best AA team in the state.
Again.


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats to Buford!   I'm from Fitzgerald.   Ya'll are the thorn in our side.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 12, 2009)

Well ya'll did it again.... I'm proud of our D line.. they kept them Buford boys down for a while but our Offence just could not get it done.  I don't know if it was Dome fever or just unable to get it together. Da'Rick's performance was rather lack luster and Nance under throwing didn't help much either.  When it comes right down to it.. we were out coached as well.  Ya'll never let us have a shot at a return on KO's or punts.  Congrats Buford.. well done...

see ya next year same time...same place!


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Bitteroot, Yall played a great game congrats to your team!


----------



## biggabuck (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I guess this will be my last post for this season but i just want to let you guys in on a coupleof little fact that prove what i have been telling yall for 4 months now. We have won 6 State Championship this decade. We have been in the State Championship 8 times this decade.And last but not least we have 3 peated 2 time this decade. I dont know for sure but im pretty sure no one is even close to this things. The guys on tv said last that it was between us and Camden for the best team this decade but the have only won 2 of 5 state championship's.


----------



## tylernext (Dec 13, 2009)

very happy for the boys on the buford team and the fans . my daughter goes to buford, wife works for the school system and i am a fan. congrats to a great season. 3 in a row. wow


----------

